# Batteries



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Which is good secondary battery?

Kinetik
Stinger
Odyssey

Please let me know thanks.

Thank you.
Ebrahim


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Those are all good. Also look at XS Power, Shuriken, and Deka.


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

Any of those you should look into a good agm battery charger like a Ctek mus7002


----------



## BumpinMyVolvo (Mar 17, 2010)

I enjoy Xs power batteries myself. Never had an issue with mine for the 2 years ive had them. Anything agm is good


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Audiolife said:


> Any of those you should look into a good agm battery charger like a Ctek mus7002


maybe stupid question, but why a charger? if you're going to hook it up to the cars electrical, when would you need to recharge the battery?


----------



## 2fnloud (Sep 30, 2007)

Chances are they will never get fully charge from the car's electrical system....Unless you are into long silent drives.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I remember you from the Orion Forum if I am not mistaken. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Thank you.




2fnloud said:


> Chances are they will never get fully charge from the car's electrical system....Unless you are into long silent drives.


----------



## 2fnloud (Sep 30, 2007)

yup that is me.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I thought as much and when I was running Orion back last year you gave me some advice on that forum and now I no more run Orion to be honest with you. I am now running Morel, Arc Audio and Eclipse and loving it. I had the Orion XTR PRO 12 and I gave it to my friend and picked up Diamond Audio D3 12 in a sealed but going ported soon.



2fnloud said:


> yup that is me.


----------



## 2fnloud (Sep 30, 2007)

thats ok I am only running Orion Amps


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I like the old Orion amps when they were still owned by Orion.


----------



## 2fnloud (Sep 30, 2007)

Bought a 94 Hennessey tuned Dodge Stealth (stage 3)

Sold the HCCA 12.2, the two D5000's and Old school HCCA 6's.

Still planning on 5.1 DTS active x-over in the Stealth just running Eclipse SC8365 for the front active 3-way (have a spare set as well). AudioControl DXS to x-over and AudioControl DQS for the EQ.

Tang Band 2x3 for the center, Dayton 7" & Vifa 1" for the rears

4 TB 8" neos for subs.

So it sounds like we both switch up some things huh?


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah have Morel Dotech Ovation 6 two way up front running off an Arc Audio KS 300.2 and the JL Audio W6 sealed running off the Arc Audio KS 500.1 mini. I am selling the JL to a friend and throwing a pair of Arc Audio XXD 10s in a sealed enclosure until I get the DA D3. Not into the surround sound but looking to add more midbass or midrange and run the future three way active. You never know what would turn out.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry took out the D3 and put the 10s for now until I get the ported box built for the D3. Got disturbed when I wrote the first reply sorry.


----------



## 2fnloud (Sep 30, 2007)

ebrahim said:


> I like the old Orion amps when they were still owned by Orion.


You do know that Orion runs things again right? Directed released creative control back to the company to start doing what they have always done.

In return Directed just wanted to keep the "Directed" label on the boxes and manuals.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh I may throw coaxials in the rear or mids in the rear undecided because I wanna try something that I thought about not sure if it is possible in a car.


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

2fnloud said:


> Chances are they will never get fully charge from the car's electrical system....Unless you are into long silent drives.


Yes 
An alternator will never 100% charge a battery and will generally only charge it between 80 to 90% and a good charger will bring a battery to 95 to 97% charged. This is important because lead acid batteries will sulfate and the portions of the battery that sulfate are the portions left uncharged. This is how a battery gets weaker over time. If you can shrink the loss you can keep increased performance and lifespan.


----------



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)

Hawker HX


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

So right now looking into Stinger because the more I look into Kinetik the more I think it is just a cap but in the looks of a battery. So XS power, Stinger and Kinetik are the top three that shops told me about.

Thanks.


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

ebrahim said:


> So right now looking into Stinger because the more I look into Kinetik the more I think it is just a cap but in the looks of a battery. So XS power, Stinger and Kinetik are the top three that shops told me about.
> 
> Thanks.


There is no such thing as a "hybrid". Small batt caps are small battery cells and the ones that have a heat sink like an amp are caps and batteries in one case. 

Caps also are not rated in amp hours. My stinger lasted me about 3.5 to 4 years my kinetik is well past that.


----------



## usacimember (Dec 24, 2009)

Based on the questionable financial status of Kinetic. Stinger would be my choice. Always have been strong.


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

usacimember said:


> Based on the questionable financial status of Kinetic. Stinger would be my choice. Always have been strong.


Not sure where you get your info but Kinetik is going strong and have no financial issues and as a matter of fact they are the PRIMARY SPONSOR of USACI which I am pretty sure cost a good bit of money.


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

C&D tech batts are probably the best bang for the buck in AGM batts.


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

I just payed for one of these, VMAXTANKS CT1000

Damn BCI 40R Ford Focus left me little options.


----------



## lotus08 (Mar 14, 2010)

go for Stinger


----------



## waylouderthanyou (Dec 22, 2009)

xs powerr allllllllll da way.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

waylouderthanyou said:


> xs powerr allllllllll da way.


And you would know cuz ur way louder than everyone else..


----------

